# Love My New Therapist!



## AGirlLikeMe (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely love my new therapist. It's the first time I've had a male therapist, but it seems to be working better than ever before. Maybe I find it easier to talk to men. :b My third session with him is tomorrow. I have good feelings about this one!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wowi.!!! I too have easy crushes...i m not amazed


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Good for you. I also have a new therapist and I'm really happy about her. This one is the youngest therapist I have had but she's the best. Know what she talks about and knows much about sa.
I had the intake with a male therapist. Really nice, but I already started to feel attractive to him. So probably good I didn't got him. I had have had a male therapist on who I got a crush and that wasn't really good for me and my therapy.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my last two therapists have been male, previously they had all been female. i find male therapists to be a zillion times better, but i guess that's partly because i have issues with females in general.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm due for my fifth session or something tomorrow, and while I usually get nervous when I go into the office, isn't it great to have a professional who's really trying to help you out?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked my old counselor, who was male. He was very helpful. I also had a crush on him.

My current female counselor doesn't smile. She just stares at me like I'm nuts or something. :x


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm happy you found a good therapist and it makes me hopeful I'll be lucky too. Keep us updated!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm. Maybe I should get a male therapist.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> Hmm. Maybe I should get a male therapist.


Does that mean I should see a female one? I tend to feel very judged y male psychiatrists/therapists and I know its somewhat irrational. My last Psychiatrist was male and helpful and the woman I tried before him was awful and made me so anxious.

I think its just really a personality thing and finding someone with the right one.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Does that mean I should see a female one? I tend to feel very judged y male psychiatrists/therapists and I know its somewhat irrational. My last Psychiatrist was male and helpful and the woman I tried before him was awful and made me so anxious.
> 
> I think its just really a personality thing and finding someone with the right one.


I'm afraid I'd want to bone a male therapist. I have a thing for smart, educated men. I shall stick to my female therapist for now.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> Hmm. Maybe I should get a male therapist.


Reading all these positive responses...perhaps I should become a male therapist :idea

:b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm afraid I'd want to bone a male therapist. I have a thing for smart, educated men. I shall stick to my female therapist for now.


LOL!! i definitely had the hots for my last therapist. smart, educated, empathetic older man, yes please :boogie


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey girls, let me be you therapist! :evil

LOL


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kusjmamire said:


> Hey girls, let me be you therapist! :evil
> 
> LOL


how naughty:lol


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I'm really glad my two male therapists were old enough to be grandfathers and looked that way too. I'm currently seeing a female one.


----------

